# Help with finding out model / year of my giant mountain bike



## Detailbizz1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Any help with finding out the model/ year of giant mountain bike would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Check the serial number under your bottom bracket. A part of it might be the manufacturer year.


----------



## Detailbizz1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Any idea what model bike might be ? I’ve been searching for a month can’t find anything on it.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

A drive side pic would be more helpful with a clear look of the shock, cranks, rear derailleur


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Not an expert on Giants by any means, but that top tube looks odd...you sure someone didn't just put Giant stickers on a random bike?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You should post on the Giant or Vintage forums. Looks to be from the early 2000's.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Given the brake configuration, it's probably early 2000's or maybe late 90's.

It's a lower level model, I think.

There are some elements that look like the 1999 XTC DS2, but others that don't. The rear suspension design is right along the lines of what they were doing around then. Same with that brake configuration.

Someone repainted this bike with newer Giant logos. The logo graphics look to be similar to what Giant was doing in around 2010-ish on the Anthem X. See here: https://bikepedia.com/

The rocker isn't right. It doesn't seem to match anything I see from Giant.

I'm even left wondering if the frame is NOT a Giant and that someone repainted it with Giant logos.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

1842.


----------



## Detailbizz1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Here’s the other side of bike. I definitely appreciate everyone’s help!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

That linkage looks Ellsworthy.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rangeriderdave said:


> That linkage looks Ellsworthy.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


Lol, I mean, how bad must Ellsworth's star have fallen for someone to repaint one and put Giant stickers all over it? I get what you're saying, though.

I'd put my bets on it being a department store bike "dressed up" now that we can see the drivetrain components. Which means it's probably newer than the 1999 Giant I mentioned before. But at this point, I think it's neither possible to get better details, nor worthwhile to pursue it farther.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rangeriderdave said:


> You should post on the Giant or Vintage forums. Looks to be from the early 2000's.


It's older, late 1990's. As far as the Ellsworth comment. Many copied that design.

Look at the bars and bar ends. Those scream 1990's. By 2000 bars that narrow and bar ends were just a memory. What's the deal with those brakes? And don't get me started on that fork.

I personally think it's a department store bike painted and decals added to look like a Giant.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I don’t think it’s a Giant. Looks like a wallyworld bike with Giant stickers. I don’t recall a Giant with that rocker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Found it:
Giant must have copied these guys!
*https://www.walmart.com/ip/26-Genesis-V2100-Men-s-Mountain-Bike-with-Full-Suspension-Available-in-4-Colors/22899847*









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Detailbizz1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Damn you guys are good on here 😳 I truly appreciate everyone’s help !


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

davez26 said:


> Found it:
> Giant must have copied these guys!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/26-Genes...ull-Suspension-Available-in-4-Colors/22899847
> 
> ...


And THAT'S why some companies are getting into a snit about aftermarket sticker companies copying their designs.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> And THAT'S why some companies are getting into a snit about aftermarket sticker companies copying their designs.


Yeah, because no one would buy authentic Giant stickers to put on a Walmart bike.


----------



## Detailbizz1 (Aug 15, 2020)

I had a feeling something wasn’t right about it. I was driving one day and seen a guy putting it out by the road with a sign said FREE Maybe I should’ve left it by the road !! 😂


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Something about that red rocker kept making me think I'd seen it before. And then it came to me: I think that's the walmart bike Seth Bike Hacks tried to see whether it would survive a mountain bike ride. Pretty entertaining video.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zuarte said:


> Something about that red rocker kept making me think I'd seen it before. And then it came to me: I think that's the walmart bike Seth Bike Hacks tried to see whether it would survive a mountain bike ride. Pretty entertaining video.


Bingo! Damn funny as well.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

In an odd twist of fate, the Jeep in front of me on the highway on ramp today had one of these on the rack. Spooky...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

davez26 said:


> In an odd twist of fate, the Jeep in front of me on the highway on ramp today had one of these on the rack. Spooky...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


*cue X-files music*


----------

